#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  CSAB 2016 List of Documents Required During Reporting at  SFTIS

## amos.0119

The following are the list of original Documents Required During Reporting at Self-Financed Technical Institute, SFTIS  at the conselling of Central Seat Allocation Board (CSAB)  2016, JEE-Mains 2016.

i. Provisional Seat Allotment Letter

ii. Proof of processing fee payment by e-challan of SBI

iii. Original Admit Card of JEE (Main) 2016

iv. One passport size photograph identical to the one pasted  on the JEE (Main)- 2016 application form.

v. Score Card of JEE (Main)-2016 issued by CBSE (downloaded score card is acceptable).

vi. Photo ID proof issued by central Govt./State Govt./last  attended School/12thAdmit card

vii. Class X marks sheet as proof of date of birth and Name  of Candidate.

viii. Class XII Board Certificate and Marks sheet of  qualifying examination with details of Marks and Aggregate 
percentage of marks for verification in format provided at Annexure - 4 of Business Rule (as on JoSAA website).

ix. Medical Report in the format as placed at Annexure - 8 of  Business Rule (as on JoSAA website)

x. Category (SC/ST) certificate, in the format given on JoSAA  website (Issued by competent authority)

xi. Certificate of category of OBC-NLC (central list), if  applicable, is to be issued by the competent authority in the 
prescribed format given on JoSAA website and should clearly  mention that the candidate belongs to Non Creamy Layer. The certificate should have been issued based on the parental  income in the financial year 2014-15 viz. 1stApril 2014 to  31stMarch 2015.

xii. Certificate for Persons with Disabilities (PwD), if  applicable (on JoSAA website). The certificate should be 
issued from a duly constituted Medical Board. The certificate  would be valid for a period of 5 years for those whose 
disability is temporary. 

For those who acquired permanent  disability, the validity can be shown as permanent. 
Certificate not issued by a Medical Board or invalid/ expired on the date of reporting shall not be accepted in any 
case. 


Along with above original certificates and downloaded  documents, candidates are advised to carry following:

1. One set of self-attested copies of all the documents listed above. The originals will be returned after 
verification and self-attested copies will be retained by the  SFTI.





  Similar Threads: List of Participating Self-Financed Technical Institute  (SFTIS) 2016 CSAB 2016 CSAB 2016 Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted  Institutes JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Acceptance Fee, Reporting Centre List CSAB-NEUT 2014: List of Reporting Centers cum Help Centers

----------

